# anyone fancy heading out tonight?



## OrganisedRhyme (Feb 26, 2010)

as title suggests - anyone fancy heading out for some drinks tonight?


----------



## justforus (Jul 28, 2008)

Yep, I'm going to the Yacht club now.


----------



## OrganisedRhyme (Feb 26, 2010)

justforus said:


> Yep, I'm going to the Yacht club now.


I'm not familiar with that place. Where is it?


----------



## justforus (Jul 28, 2008)

Marina, happy hour until eight


----------



## rsinner (Feb 3, 2009)

OrganisedRhyme said:


> I'm not familiar with that place. Where is it?


Location Map - Dubai Marina Yacht Club


----------



## Guest (Jun 7, 2010)

OrganisedRhyme said:


> as title suggests - anyone fancy heading out for some drinks tonight?


Shame I missed your post - only just picked it up and I ended up with just a bottle of wine for company last Thursday too.


----------



## OrganisedRhyme (Feb 26, 2010)

I hope it was a red wine! Well maybe another time then!


----------



## Guest (Jun 7, 2010)

OrganisedRhyme said:


> I hope it was a red wine! Well maybe another time then!


Noooo lovely chilled dry white.

So did you manage to go out in the end?


----------



## OrganisedRhyme (Feb 26, 2010)

boo! white wine = vinegar, unless its a dessert wine in which case = syrup. I did in the end, just for a few up in bur dubai. Quiet event unlike friday night :s


----------



## Guest (Jun 7, 2010)

OrganisedRhyme said:


> boo! white wine = vinegar, unless its a dessert wine in which case = syrup. I did in the end, just for a few up in bur dubai. Quiet event unlike friday night :s


Doh!! It's red wine that resembles vinegar 

So spill the beans about Friday then............


----------



## OrganisedRhyme (Feb 26, 2010)

oh no no no, not on a public forum! needless to say it was standard drunken debaucherous activity, worthy of the darkest depths of an english city. Still - good to get it out of the system every once in a while!


----------



## Guest (Jun 7, 2010)

OrganisedRhyme said:


> oh no no no, not on a public forum! needless to say it was standard drunken debaucherous activity, worthy of the darkest depths of an english city. Still - good to get it out of the system every once in a while!


Hehe say no more. Good for you and am sure many more to encounter :clap2:


----------



## shinny_girl (Apr 4, 2008)

I missed something here? welcome back to me after months of absence


----------



## stewart (Jun 21, 2009)

shinny_girl said:


> I missed something here? welcome back to me after months of absence


Not much at all actually


----------



## shinny_girl (Apr 4, 2008)

well, will keep track..not to miss the rest of going outs


----------

